# 06 beavertail b2 prop question etec50



## BTB2 (Sep 2, 2015)

I posted in the the boat yard forum my waterproofing questions and a few pics. If anyone has thoughts on that I'm all ears. 
Thanks!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What RPM's are you getting with the current prop? Are you going for top end or hole shot?

I'd imagine you're pretty close to right on, based on the hull type and HP. But we gotta know RPM to really know where you stand.


----------



## BTB2 (Sep 2, 2015)

Gramps said:


> What RPM's are you getting with the current prop? Are you going for top end or hole shot?
> 
> I'd imagine you're pretty close to right on, based on the hull type and HP. But we gotta know RPM to really know where you stand.


Thanks for your reply Gramps. I was out today and neglected to look. I will check and get back to you. 
So y happen to have any experience with etec? I've got another issue i will try to explain if so. Not sure if it's a motor issue or the combination of hull design and motor. I'll elaborate more once you let me know if I'd be wasting your time babbling.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

No problem BT, but no I don't have any experience with ETEC's. But please do post it up, several members run ETECS.


----------



## BTB2 (Sep 2, 2015)

Gramps said:


> No problem BT, but no I don't have any experience with ETEC's. But please do post it up, several members run ETECS.


Ok gramps. I'll try my best to explain;
When running with jack plate all the way down and motor trimmed down the motor has a tendency to give the sensation of a momentary "skip" where it drops out for a split second and then comes back. This is noticed more when turning one direction or the other than it is going straight. If I trim the motor up, play with the tabs, and adjust the jack plate up some the problem seems to diminish. I cannot figure out what the cause is. 
I've had the boat looked at by an etec mechanic and he can't diagnose what the issue may be. I'm not sure if this is just the way these motors are on Tunis type of setup or if this can be fixed by adding a cavitation plate or some other change. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

A skip as in the motor stumbles? Or the prop fails to grab?


----------



## BTB2 (Sep 2, 2015)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> A skip as in the motor stumbles? Or the prop fails to grab?


Yes the motor stumbles.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

This could be way off by suggesting it's a harness connection issue?


----------

